# Best tablet for me ???



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2022)

Never had a tablet.
Family just bought MrsD an Amazon Fire 10.
I am impressed.
If I am correct Google tells me it costs £150ish but I may have that wrong.
Can I get better for the money??
Usage would be very basic.....


----------



## numbnuts (20 Mar 2022)

Have a look at the Samsung range, don't get a 7 inch one


----------



## Dave7 (20 Mar 2022)

numbnuts said:


> Have a look at the Samsung range, don't get a 7 inch one


Go on........why not ?
I don't want to go smaller than 10 inch (ooh erh missus).


----------



## numbnuts (20 Mar 2022)

7 inch are just too small, OK I can't see , no for some apps they are all right, but for looking at the web, they just don't cut it, to be honest I would like an 17 or 18 inch tablet they could call it a tray .
Both my Samsung have been very good with long battery life, but go down and have a look at them before you buy.


----------



## Cycleops (20 Mar 2022)

We've got a 7" Fire and a Samsung 10". Performance and screen are both underwhelming.
If you want the best possible experience with the best user interface shell out a bit more buy an iPad, you won't be disappointed.
As well as the performance and screen being miles better iOS is made for tablets unlike Android which is really for phones. Apple also support their products way into the future unlike many mainstream Android tablet markers.
I know I'll be decried on here but it really is the best experience, even the basic iPad. 10 7" is a good compromise. Go into an Apple shop and try one.
BTW I have an Android phone.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2022)

My old Samsung tablet had an 8.9 inch screen, which was just about ideal. My new tablet has a 10.1" screen. The bigger screen is better for viewing, but that extra size is surprisingly noticeable when holding the tablet. If you will be using the tablet on a table/desk or balanced on your lap, the bigger, the better. If you are going to be holding it in your hands for any significant length of time I suggest _NOT _choosing a large one because your arms will get tired very quickly.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Never had a tablet.
> Family just bought MrsD an Amazon Fire 10.
> I am impressed.
> If I am correct Google tells me it costs £150ish but I may have that wrong.
> ...



We recently bought a Samsung Galaxy A7 Lite (8.7" screen) on offer at Curry's for the dirt cheap price of £120.

Purchased primarily as a controller for our sound system but also one of us can watch iPlayer, YT etc with headphones in and generating no noise if the other one is reading or watching the TV. Great for curating my Spotify collection too.

Replaces 8 year old iPad which was blooming expensive and will no longer update - this rendered it completely incapable of operating the latest Spotify update.

I know @Cycleops praised Apple above (fair enough, he's entitled to his view) but after this iPad and two iPhones that are also not upgradeable any more we would not touch Apple with a bargepole.


----------



## Cycleops (20 Mar 2022)

Considering your Apple product has lasted 8 years @SpokeyDokey I think you've done well as most Android devices won't receive updates after two years, three if you're lucky (Android One). If you don't need the best experience then it's horses for courses innit.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2022)

In the interests of fairness... The reason that I replaced my 10 year old Android tablet is because it could no longer update certain apps. YouTube for example - it would tell me that I needed to update, but then tell me that the tablet wasn't up to the job!


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Mar 2022)

personally I would avoid Samsung after an underwhelming experience with a 10 inch thing of theirs. Overpriced - lots of pre-installed junk, some of which hard/impossible to uninstall.

7 inch is good for other use as an ereader.

I recommend taking a look at Lenovo.

Recently got a Lenovo 8 inch with a mobile Sim - ideal - particularly if paired with a small chromebook - they will sync.

My advice - avoid Samsung, avoid 10 inch, go android, pair your tab max 8 inch and use the saved dosh to get a small chromebook.

(you will of course have to reconcile yourself to the fact that google will know even more about you than some of our dodgier mods)

oh - sorry @Cycleops would avoid the apple so sue me route.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> In the interests of fairness... The reason that I replaced my 10 year old Android tablet is because it could no longer update certain apps. YouTube for example - it would tell me that I needed to update, but then tell me that the tablet wasn't up to the job!



The way I look at it is our iPad cost £400 eight years ago and our Samsung £120 a few months ago.

No brainer for us - it's not a surprise and delight purchase for us; just a simple piece of utility hardware at a vfm price.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Mar 2022)

ColinJ said:


> In the interests of fairness... The reason that I replaced my 10 year old Android tablet is because it could no longer update certain apps. YouTube for example - it would tell me that I needed to update, but then tell me that the tablet wasn't up to the job!


why do you even need an app for youtube?
Call me a luddite but I minimise my use of apps.


----------



## Gunk (20 Mar 2022)

I’ve always been an iPad user, I started years ago with an iPad 1 and now have a 4g 3rd generation 12.9 inch iPad Pro with the Smart Keyboard which is an amazing bit of kit. Although they’re eye watering expensive, nothing else delivers the same experience.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2022)

IPad and Apple products in general are a stupid price and not worth the money IMHO. Samsung all the way for me. Like Colin I only boughr a new one because I could no longer update it


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I know @Cycleops praised Apple above (fair enough, he's entitled to his view) but after this iPad and two iPhones that are also not upgradeable any more we would not touch Apple with a bargepole.


Fair to assume that apple needs a special bargepole?


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Mar 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> why do you even need an app for youtube?
> Call me a luddite but I minimise my use of apps.


I'm even worse, the only website I go on is this one, my phone is a Samsung no idea what number but single digits, I use a laptop with Vista for email and still buy CD's and DVD's. I go have a modern dab radio though.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I'm even worse, the only website I go on is this one, my phone is a Samsung no idea what number but single digits, I use a laptop with Vista for email and still buy CD's and DVD's. I go have a modern dab radio though.


the functionality of many "wonder apps" can as far as I can see be accessed just as easily from a web page - where I have more idea what the thing is up to. And have some chance of controlling/limiting it.


----------



## Cycleops (20 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I'm even worse, the only website I go on is this one, my phone is a Samsung no idea what number but single digits, I use a laptop with Vista for email and still buy CD's and DVD's. I go have a modern dab radio though.


Of course. I bet you still wear tie dye T shirts. I wouldn't expect any different.


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Mar 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Of course. I bet you still wear tie dye T shirts. I wouldn't expect any different.


Never liked the tie dye thing but still wear cheese cloth tops. 😁


----------



## Electric_Andy (20 Mar 2022)

Had iPads for years and was very underwhelmed, they seemed to slow over time. My son had a Lenovo tablet a few years ago and it's lasted well. We used it for home schooling over lockdown. It was only £120 iirc, and for me that's good value


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Mar 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Of course. I bet you still wear tie dye T shirts. I wouldn't expect any different.


now now mr cycleops - from my reading of cultural history rather a lot of the tie die tshirt bods became fanboys of all tech, and endangered society and us all in the process .
Besides I don't think "oldhippy" is all that old.
I still don't really understand his username.

(on apple - working in a PR agency with a design background a fair few years ago, their "products" often drove me up the wall - many's the time I threatened to throw my apple laptop through the window when trying to do something simple like write a plain text press releass)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Mar 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> Fair to assume that apple needs a special bargepole?



Yes, it will have the all important illuminated Apple logo on it - it will probably not be waterproof though - judging by complaints re waterproof iPhones becoming waterlogged.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Mar 2022)

I have an iPhone, iPad and MacBook. 
The iPad must be 10 years old and still updates. 
Tried Android stuff for my wife but they were a continual source of trouble. Mebbe I am particularly thick but since she continually got the software into a scramble I could never fix any of the problems. Recently found a Samsung she had and just cannot get it to do anything. It denies being connected to the internet but the symbols show otherwise and that is only one of the problems. Heap of junk.


----------



## Cycleops (20 Mar 2022)

I guess it's also a case of what you're used to. If you've used Android for years you might be able to navigate it better. Talking of which iOS is so much easier and logical to use.
One example, passwords. In Android you might think it's under 'Passwords' in the settings, but no you have to scroll down to 'Privacy', then to 'Auto fill services by Google ' and scroll up to 'Passwords'. In iOS settings you just scroll down to 'Passwords'. Easy.

You might recall a thread in 'Site Support ' where people were having problems with the headings including emojis greying out. It's still happening on my Android phone. No probs on the iPad though.


----------



## postman (20 Mar 2022)

Fire tablet hd 8,eight rhymes with,well you can guess,you need fingers like matchsticks to type and it puts any word it likes in avoid like the plague.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> why do you even need an app for youtube?
> Call me a luddite but I minimise my use of apps.


Okay then... _Luddite!_

Because my browser wouldn't work or update either! 

(It is possible that the original browser _might _still work but I never liked that and stopped using it very early on.)

Even when the YouTube app worked I couldn't play HD videos on that tablet. In fact the screen wasn't HD anyway, but even 720p videos used to be glitchy. The tablet had seen better days. I still use it for old puzzle games which don't demand much of the hardware or software. I also have Memory Map on it with my collection of British OS maps.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Mar 2022)

You tube is brilliant. My go to place to find out things.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Mar 2022)

Cycleops said:


> I guess it's also a case of what you're used to. If you've used Android for years you might be able to navigate it better. Talking of which iOS is so much easier and logical to use.
> One example, passwords. In Android you might think it's under 'Passwords' in the settings, but no you have to scroll down to 'Privacy', then to 'Auto fill services by Google ' and scroll up to 'Passwords'. In iOS settings you just scroll down to 'Passwords'. Easy.
> 
> You might recall a thread in 'Site Support ' where people were having problems with the headings including emojis greying out. It's still happening on my Android phone. No probs on the iPad though.



As you say that is just familiarity with the product software - nothing to do with whether it is better or not.

Passwords: I would look at those once in a blue moon tbh and as passwords ensure privacy then that's where I would look.

My problem with Apple is the horrendous cost of everything they produce and market. It's not that we can't afford them we just don't see the vfm.

Nothing greyed out on this Android phone BTW.


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Of course. I bet you still wear tie dye T shirts. I wouldn't expect any different.





welsh dragon said:


> You tube is brilliant. My go to place to find out things.


Disagree.
I asked "how to store big pink bloomers" and got no help.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Disagree.
> I asked "how to store big pink bloomers" and got no help.



Get your head out of Welshie's knickers and focus on which tablet you are getting. 😁

What's your thoughts thus far?


----------



## Dave7 (21 Mar 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Get your head out of Welshie's knickers and focus on which tablet you are getting. 😁
> 
> What's your thoughts thus far?


Opinions are so mixed aren't they.
I am impressed with MrsDs Amazon Fire 10 inch.
Long retired now so just need basics.
Email and web search etc.


----------



## vickster (21 Mar 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Opinions are so mixed aren't they.
> I am impressed with MrsDs Amazon Fire 10 inch.
> Long retired now so just need basics.
> Email and web search etc.


It’ll likely be easier if you both have a device that works in the same way…so just get one of those 👍🏻 There may be cheaper but not by much

£88 for a refurb with ads
Deal: Fire HD 10 Tablet, Certified Refurbished, 32 GB, Black — 10.1-inch 1080p Full HD display, with Ads 
View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07P5VPHSQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_dl_70KX3BB9N9NS116A9G22

£160 new without ads


----------



## Cycleops (21 Mar 2022)

@Dave7 sounds like you just need a basic device like the Amazon tablet you mentioned.
If you want it for playing graphics intensive games and watching movies plus you might be using it for a good portion of the day and want the very best experience and you have the funds buy an iPad. It’s that simple.

BTW Amazon use their own OS so certain apps and features might not be available on it like YouTube. There is a hack but you might not want to be bothered with that.


----------



## Gunk (21 Mar 2022)

welsh dragon said:


> You tube is brilliant. My go to place to find out things.



I’m completely addicted to it, better than the telly


----------



## TTSS (21 Mar 2022)

Due to software updates/limitations, you're normally looking at a maximum lifespan of around 5 years regardless of which you go for.


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Mar 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> now now mr cycleops - from my reading of cultural history rather a lot of the tie die tshirt bods became fanboys of all tech, and endangered society and us all in the process .
> Besides I don't think "oldhippy" is all that old.
> I still don't really understand his username.
> 
> (on apple - working in a PR agency with a design background a fair few years ago, their "products" often drove me up the wall - many's the time I threatened





Oldhippy said:


> I'm even worse, the only website I go on is this one, my phone is a Samsung no idea what number but single digits, I use a laptop with Vista for email and still buy CD's and DVD's. I go have a modern dab radio though.


I was wrong, not Vista, Windows 7. Still works fine.


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2022)

The Fire's are fine, they do the job and are cheap. Job jobbed. Browsing, some video, sorted. Anything more complicated, laptop !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Oldhippy (21 Mar 2022)

The cardboard box is in good nick considering their alleged age.


----------



## Blue Hills (21 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> The Fire's are fine, they do the job and are cheap. Job jobbed. Browsing, some video, sorted. Anything more complicated, laptop !


I've always wondered how compatible they are with android.
Can you run pretty much anything you can on a "normal" android tab?

(I ask as my 7 inch android tab (I also have an 8 - see above) is starting its battery decline and I will get a new 7 inch after a while - Iike to read library books on it - most online stuff I do on the larger tab and the chromebook)


----------



## Alex321 (21 Mar 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Considering your Apple product has lasted 8 years @SpokeyDokey I think you've done well as most Android devices won't receive updates after two years, three if you're lucky (Android One). If you don't need the best experience then it's horses for courses innit.


I've only ever used Android phones & tablets since smartphones came along, and I've never had one yet which has only accepted Android updates for 2-3 years. 

Though having said that, my current Samsung Tab-A (bought in 2019) may have hit that limit after 3 years. It is currently running Android 11, doesn't look all that likely it will get 12, though it has often been a few months behind, so could still come.

But even if it never gets Android 12, it will still be expected to work using Android 11 for several years to come. I've just had a look through a lot of the apps I use, and haven't found one requiring anything above Android 7.0 (which came out in 2016), most only need 4.4(2013) or 5.0(2014).

Admittedly, they are not releasing security updates now for any version over 4 years old.


----------



## Cycleops (21 Mar 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> I've always wondered how compatible they are with android.
> Can you run pretty much anything you can on a "normal" android tab?


If you really can't do without the Playstore it is possible to install it in a Fire tablet. I did it on ours. Amazon periodically find ways to defeat it.

Not graphics intensive games like Genshin Impact.


----------



## Alex321 (21 Mar 2022)

Cycleops said:


> I guess it's also a case of what you're used to. If you've used Android for years you might be able to navigate it better. Talking of which iOS is so much easier and logical to use.


The first sentence is correct.
The last sentence is only correct *for you* because of the effects of the first sentence. I don't believe either is objectively "better" or "more logical" than the other overall, they just have different ways of doing things.


----------



## Alex321 (21 Mar 2022)

Blue Hills said:


> I've always wondered how compatible they are with android.
> Can you run pretty much anything you can on a "normal" android tab?
> 
> (I ask as my 7 inch android tab (I also have an 8 - see above) is starting its battery decline and I will get a new 7 inch after a while - Iike to read library books on it - most online stuff I do on the larger tab and the chromebook)


They are based on Android, but always a couple of versions behind (the latest version - Fire OS 7.0 is based on Android 9.0, while the latest version of Android is 12).

Most things that will run on Android will also run on Fire, though they won't all be available in the Amazon Store, you may have to install google play store and "sideload" a few things.


----------



## cyberknight (21 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> View attachment 636322


i found these tablets very helpful


----------



## numbnuts (21 Mar 2022)

cyberknight said:


> i found these tablets very helpful
> View attachment 636346


 
They make me dizzy, but very good for pain relief


----------



## vickster (21 Mar 2022)

cyberknight said:


> i found these tablets very helpful
> View attachment 636346


The wuss version...you need the prescription only 30/500s


----------



## cyberknight (21 Mar 2022)

vickster said:


> The wuss version...you need the prescription only 30/500s


i have super duper ones from the doc post operation i just googled a piccie  , took 2 yesterday to do my club ride


----------



## postman (28 Apr 2022)

Back to tablets,I have Amazon Fire tablet hd 8,I am now looking at a Facetel q3,it has great reviews and it comes with other bits and pieces.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2022)

postman said:


> Back to tablets,I have Amazon Fire tablet hd 8,I am now looking at a Facetel q3,it has great reviews and it comes with other bits and pieces.



Despite what the blurb says, the Facetel does _NOT _have an HD display - it is 1280 x 800 as opposed to HD, which is 1920 x 1080. That may not bother you, but I noticed and liked the improvement when I went from my old tablet's 1280 x 800 to the new one's HD screen.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (29 Apr 2022)

If anyone is looking to use an Amazon tablet, I would highly recommend using the Fire Toolbox, downloadable from XDA-Developers.
Its free to use, frequently upgraded, and allows you to remove the amazon force loaded bits, including their advertising.

I stripped back an old 7" Fire and it ran so much nicer, when I did the same to family member's fires, they all saw the usability instantly.

Since then, I've upgraded to the 8" (due to my work, the rear speaker wasn't suitable), and not looked back (after using the toolbox on it).


----------



## Time Waster (29 Apr 2022)

The OS is personal preference. With time they've both copied each others innovations anyway. Having used both apple and android phones and tablets I can honestly say that i can get more out of my android devices.

The comment that android is for phones not optimised for tablets like apple is completely wrong. Its been several years now since android got different builds or optimisations for tablets and phones. Basically when tablets first started to become popular they had optimisation for both. Even now things like browsing the Internet on phones and tablets look different with android.

I have to use apple phones at work and there's an ipad available too. I never use the ipad as both it and the apple phone has an interior os to android imho. The phone I got even has peculiarities that other iPhone don't have that makes it rather difficult to use as I want. Spoilt by android customisation perhaps? 

My advice to op is android tablet but that's my opinion. I've had lenovo and Samsung tablets all of the yoga or a series price bracket. Out of those imho Samsung is a nicer user experience.

Another thing is I'd avoid kindle fire. It ties you in with amazon a bit or certainly has more limitations.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (6 May 2022)

Time Waster said:


> Another thing is I'd avoid kindle fire. It ties you in with amazon a bit or certainly has more limitations.



See my comment above yours regarding Fire Toolbox on XDA Devs.
It allows you to remove Amazon's bloatware and basically set it to being an android OS (albeit on the Fire platform), to go further, you'd need to root it, which I'm not bothered with.

I have noticed since stripping the Amazon bloatware, my battery life increased significantly and the operation is much smoother.


----------

